# Winter Camping if the forecast is good



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We might try it, this w/end at Golden Cap, Seatown in Dorset. It's an old favourite.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We've been at Setthorns, New Forest since last Friday.
The weather has been beautiful, sunny, clear skies and no wind.

The trees are starting to dress up for autumn and the wildlife is stuffing their selves with any available food.

Pubs are looking for customers so lots of pub grub offers. The Filly Inn is recommended.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

"Winter camping " ???


its only October !



anyway have a good time !


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I knew someone would say that!

Anyway it's the latest we have ever camped, so a bit of a milestone - if we go.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi. 

You can still get the sun loungers out at this time of year. Go for it loads of others do.

steve & ann ---------- teensvan


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*winter camping*

we have just returned from the south coast had three night at golden cap only ones there,lovely weather odd windy day enjoyed bridport market days and local produce especialy cheese and sausages, cider and beer not bad either.
dorchester very nice salisbury very interesting but dissapointed in poole willreturn to wool and walk down back to durdle door.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Winter camping*

We are off to Home fm st Audries bay nr Watchet next friday morning for 6 days, hoping to catch some of those Bristol channel cod while there.
Chris


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*winter camping*



teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> You can still get the sun loungers out at this time of year. Go for it loads of others do.
> 
> steve & ann ---------- teensvan


Loungers packed and ready for deployment 8)


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Have just got back from Warwick trying out new MH. Off to York for a week next month love out of season trips this time of year.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree its great touring this time of year. We just got back yesterday from a month touring Cornwall, Devon, Dorset, Wiltshire and the North Yorkshire Coast. Had loads of CL's and places to ourselves. Does everyone just pack up going out when it gets to Autumn? I dont get it. Why spend thousands on a van and only use it for a couple of weeks in the summer? Bring on the sub zero temps and snow. I would rather be in the van as its a lot warmer than our house!


----------

